# 4x4 progression thread



## SollsIsCool (Aug 27, 2022)

i just learned how to solve 4x4 today and here is my first ao5! ill be updating weekly

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-26
avg of 5: 4:09.67

Time List:
1. (6:07.50) L2 F2 D2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U L' F2 U' B D2 L2 U R2 B' D' Rw2 U Fw2 R' Uw2 B2 R' U' F2 Rw2 D' L U F L Fw' B' D' Rw Fw2 Rw' B2 Uw' U2 R 
2. (3:13.56) B2 L' B' U' B R2 U' F D' L F2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 R' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 R' Fw2 R U R2 D2 R B2 Fw' D R' U L Uw Rw R' D Fw' D' Fw2 
3. 5:22.85 B' R2 D' B D R D' F' U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 U Uw2 F' Uw2 D2 Rw2 D' Fw2 B' Rw2 B' D2 R2 D2 Rw U L' R' B Fw' Uw2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw' L' 
4. 3:30.67 F2 U L2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' B L' R2 F U L2 Fw2 Rw2 R' D2 F L' B2 R Fw2 Uw2 U2 R' D2 Uw L' U' B' D2 F' Rw' Fw Rw L F2 U' Fw 
5. 3:35.50 D' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 B' D' U' R2 F' L2 R' B2 L' U2 Rw2 B Rw2 B R2 U' Rw2 D Fw2 F' Uw2 U2 Rw Uw2 R' U Rw' L' Fw Rw' R2 F2 L2 F D


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 27, 2022)

Just a tip, you can put all your times into your main progression thread, you don't need one for every event.


----------

